# A Couple Of Unique Shaving Brushes



## Eskimo (Dec 27, 2013)

This brush is made of Bloodwood with a University of Georgia medallion embedded in the base of the handle and sealed with a clear acrylic.

http://i177.Rule #2/albums/w207/auctiondesigntools/ER/BR/9774b_zpsd2b593d1.jpg 

OK, I know this one isn't wood, but I think it's kind of cool. A friend, who is a watchmaker, wanted a brush that was different. I took some random watch parts and, through a series of pours, had them "floating" in the base of the brush. Below is a larger picture of just the base. It was a time consuming project but turned out great.

http://i177.Rule #2/albums/w207/auctiondesigntools/ER/BR/9787a_zps1bf5ed02.jpg http://i177.Rule #2/albums/w207/auctiondesigntools/ER/BR/9787b_zpsc1dc5b16.jpg 
The handle on this brush is Buckeye burl that is complemented by a Blue/Black resin.

http://i177.Rule #2/albums/w207/auctiondesigntools/ER/BR/9735afull_zpsfd878a2b.jpg

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RBcarving (Dec 27, 2013)

Love the watch parts !!


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 27, 2013)

Love the "floating" watch parts. It looks like the cover of a Pink Floyd album.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2013)

Robert - Excellent work. Top shelf stuff.

Brent - you just dated yourself - but of course I have no idea who Pink Floyd is so I can't comment on that brick in the wall...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow! You make the nicest looking shaving apparel that I've seen!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2013)

What really helps sell the items is your photography!! Well done on the pieces and the pictures!


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 27, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert - Excellent work. Top shelf stuff.
> 
> Brent - you just dated yourself - but of course I have no idea who Pink Floyd is so I can't comment on that brick in the wall...


 
That's funny, I could have sworn that I've seen you on the darkside of the moon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> That's funny, I could have sworn that I've seen you on the darkside of the moon


You might be right. Wish you were here and we could discuss More


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2013)

The floating watch is definitely top notch n wicked cool ! Really like the buckeye too !


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> That's funny, I could have sworn that I've seen you on the darkside of the moon


 Did somebody say "Money"? or was it just "another brick in the wall" I heard! OOPS did I say that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 27, 2013)

Sir, You are a master brush maker!


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 28, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Did somebody say "Money"? or was it just "another brick in the wall" I heard! OOPS did I say that!



Sounds like you all have had a momentary lapse of reason.....


----------

